# Pool Salt?



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone ever heard of pool salt? and can this be used as a substitution for any of the salts needed in the diy buffer for african cichlids. i saw a sale on the stuff in the canadian tire flyer and thought if it works, then maybe i could take advantage of the sale.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I would look into it a lot. I don't think you can use it for salt water tanks as they need more trace minerals in it I think. I thought I heard it was just finer. Personally I would never take the chance if you pay money for your fish. Read what they both have in them and go from there. I know you can substitute some things in your tank, but not many. You have to be careful what you put in your tank.*


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

The pool salt sold at Canadian tire is for a Salt Water Chlorinator I the chlorinator turns that salt into a algacide,
I am not sure if it would be fish safe?? as i do believe it has additives iin it???



•Designed for above-ground pools

•Krystal Clean eliminates the difficulties of adding costly chemicals to your above-ground pool; it's also much gentler on skin and eyes

•Simply connect the Krystal Clean generator to the pool's filter pump system, then add salt (which won't dissipate like chlorine)

•Pool water is converted to an effective algaecide which controls bacteria and algae

•Features a self-cleaning titanium-coated electrolytic cell for optimum performance

•Includes hose attachments, electrical cord and test strips

•Programmable and lockable control panel lets you set operating hours

•Flow sensor activates an alert to adverse conditions

•Salt sold separately


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks aimnhigh for that information. i think anything with the -cide suffix....shoots up red flags for me. genocide, pesticide...homicide....yeah. i'll read more about it. Definitely wasn't gonna just throw it in my tank. the part about controls bacteria and algae worries me. don't want it killing any of the bb.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I worked on pools for 18 years with these things. They turn salt water into chlorine not algaecide. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_water_chlorination Most of the salt used with these chlorine generators are basically the same thing as table salt. To my knowledge there should be no extra additives in it as they are not needed but it never hurts to check the labels.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Do you know how to install solar panels on roofs properly? I need mine up and my pool guy is so busy. He was suppose to come over on the 14th to do it and hook up the pipes. I would do it but I am to scared th roof would end up leaking.*


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Kosher, pickling salt (sodium chloride) is reasonably cheap, so I wouldn't trust using pool salt. The diy buffer recipes I used before uses baking soda, epsom salt and some marine salt for trace elements, not too much need for sodium chloride.

Rift Lake Buffer Recipe - Cichlid Salt


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Trouble said:


> *Do you know how to install solar panels on roofs properly? I need mine up and my pool guy is so busy. He was suppose to come over on the 14th to do it and hook up the pipes. I would do it but I am to scared th roof would end up leaking.*


huh!? whatt?! lol!! :lol:


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

hp10BII said:


> The diy buffer recipes I used before uses baking soda, epsom salt and some marine salt for trace elements, not too much need for sodium chloride.
> 
> Rift Lake Buffer Recipe - Cichlid Salt


how do you like the homemade buffers...have you noticed anything different?? right now im using the seachem stuff...but when i run out...im thinking about switching over. i was thinking of getting the marine salts at j&l...and like hit up a costco for some bulk epsom salts and baking soda.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Diztrbd1 says that he has worked on pools for 18 years. I was asking him if he would install my solar panel on my roof.*


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

bingerz said:


> how do you like the homemade buffers...have you noticed anything different?? right now im using the seachem stuff...but when i run out...im thinking about switching over. i was thinking of getting the marine salts at j&l...and like hit up a costco for some bulk epsom salts and baking soda.


I started using the homemade buffers, my shellies did ok with them and they spawned for me. About a year ago, I started using the seachem stuff, cichlid lake salt and tanganyikan buffer. The baking soda couldn't get the pH high enough for me and it was easier to use the seachem stuff.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

bingerz said:


> Anyone ever heard of pool salt? and can this be used as a substitution for any of the salts needed in the diy buffer for african cichlids. i saw a sale on the stuff in the canadian tire flyer and thought if it works, then maybe i could take advantage of the sale.


I would be leery.

The CT ad for Sifto pool salt says:
"Contains a stain fighter to eliminate discolouration"

The MSDS says Sodium chloride content can be as low as 90%.
What the heck is that other 10%?


----------

